# Post your Halloween Pranks HERE!



## MacEricG

Just came across this and had to share. I'm sure there's more videos and stories out there, too.


----------



## Mad Mad Mark

LOL !!!!! Now that's a good prank! That is what Halloween pranks are supposed to be....funny, creative, and harmless.

It's so nice when people can be good sports and laugh at themselves.


----------



## acfink

HAHAHA.... Holy crap that is AWESOME


----------



## One eyed Mick

Ha ha ha....that is too funny! 

I especially like the part where the gal says "Let's poke him" then "You poke him" and then someone says "Get the fireplace poker and use it"......Great prank....!


----------



## UnOrthodOx

I did provide the materials for some teenage neighbors to create such a dummy. Haven't heard back how it went. (I'm all but certain that's not their video, however.)


----------



## MacEricG

Another good one—


----------



## annamarykahn

gr8 find mac


----------



## hallorenescene

the first one was awesome. i've seen it before. we were going to play that one on my sister this year, but ran out of time. next year


----------



## Pumpkin Butcher

Hadn't seen the second one before, that's a mean trick! lol Nice spin on Harry Anderson's needle through the arm.........


----------



## osenator

*Ringu!*

I am soory, but this is one of the best! 

YouTube - The Ring Movie Joke (Halka Şakası)


----------



## rockplayson

Haha I love The Ring joke. Poor girls.


----------



## hallorenescene

osenstor, that is great. would be good in a haunted house for sure.


----------



## LadyRohan

LOL @ the first vid. and the girl who kind of just throws the candy.


----------



## ter_ran

*LOL!!! Lots of great pranksters! Love it!*


----------



## MacEricG

Another good one if you can get a TOT'er to stick around and be in on the joke…


----------



## Frankenfrog

Love that one!!!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

that one is to funny. i got to say though, my 4 year old grandaughter would be tramatized. it would be better on a 8 year old. lol


----------



## mikentn

When pranks go wrong....


YouTube - Man Punches Scarecrow Man in Face


----------



## hallorenescene

that is to funny. to bad for the scarecrow though. i think he was punched hard. the guy doing the punching sure felt bad, but at the same time it was funny. there is another video i saw on here somewhere, and this guy jumps out of a trash can, and the guy he scares punches him. guess you get a little feed back there. lol


----------



## mikentn

hallorenescene said:


> that is to funny. to bad for the scarecrow though. i think he was punched hard. the guy doing the punching sure felt bad, but at the same time it was funny. there is another video i saw on here somewhere, and this guy jumps out of a trash can, and the guy he scares punches him. guess you get a little feed back there. lol


Ahhhhhh yes, that would be this one : 

YouTube - Punch Prank!


----------



## hallorenescene

that's the one. oh my gosh, that poor guy that got punched. and the guy that punched him, i think he's still looking around like, what the heck. too funny.

so one time i hid behind the attic door and jumped out at my husband. we lived in a house where weird things had been happening. took a lot to scare my husband, but because of the weird happenings it scared him. he almost punched me. just barely stopped in time. made him fall to his knees. it made me laugh so hard and i was 9 months pregnant at the time. i laughed so hard, it's a wonder i didn't go to delivery.


----------



## WeirdRob

The first video was hilarious and the punching ones were great too (although I can just imagine the ignorant YouTube comments). 

I've never done a Halloween prank before but if I were to do one it would probably be Ding Dong Ditch or whatever name you call it (this game has like a hundred different names).


----------



## hallorenescene

WeirdRob said:


> The first video was hilarious and the punching ones were great too (although I can just imagine the ignorant YouTube comments).
> 
> I've never done a Halloween prank before but if I were to do one it would probably be Ding Dong Ditch or whatever name you call it (this game has like a hundred different names).


ding dong ditch? is that where you ring the door bell and hide in the ditch?


----------



## MacEricG

hallorenescene said:


> that's the one. oh my gosh, that poor guy that got punched…one time i hid behind the attic door and jumped out at my husband…he almost punched me. just barely stopped in time.


For those of you planning to scare big people next Halloween: May I suggest heavy padding or a hockey mask beneath the rubber mask just to be safe — especially those of you nine months pregnant?


----------



## MacEricG

Those who helped run the AV equipment in high school can try pulling this one off —


----------



## hallorenescene

hey mac, i've seen that one before. it's great. this reminds me, there is one someone posted of a skelleton driving a car past a cemetary. scares the crap out of people. you seen that one?


----------



## MacEricG

hallorenescene said:


> hey mac, i've seen that one before. it's great. this reminds me, there is one someone posted of a skelleton driving a car past a cemetary. scares the crap out of people. you seen that one?


Hey hallorenescene: I found these on YouTube after seeing your comment. I think the spanish-speaking ones are from Brazil. Looks like they have it down to a science down there. Funny stuff.


----------



## hallorenescene

that's the ones. they crack me up. notice how it's everyone for themselves? i kind of felt bad for the one that fell down. and then the one started to go back for her, and then thought, heck no. and the six walking together and the 1 ran the opposite direction. the only one went back was the one who dropped his blanket. although he did give up his bottle. guess he got one priority right. wonder if he gave up drinking?


----------



## MacEricG

*Screaming Severed Head Prank*


----------



## hallorenescene

mac, that was to funny. i laughed so loud. so you think they wanted to take that head home? or what?


----------



## offmymeds

LMAO! Thanks guys!! Those were great, but the ring one is priceless!!! Nothing like a bunch of screaming crying girls!!!


----------



## MacEricG

*Nice twist on the old scarecrow gag.*


----------



## Shockwave199

I got a some screams this year-






Dan


----------



## hallorenescene

mac, that scarecrow was to funny.
shock, it's kinda like when you know something is going to pop out, yet it scares you everytime anyway. 
great times you guys


----------



## EpicCowlick

*Scaring the kids!*


----------



## kallie

Haha! The guy knocked him backward! ahhaha! I'm dying over here!


----------



## hallorenescene

epic, i got to say, kids that walked up that looked like they were kinda bored, sure perked up after the scare. lol. very good


----------



## creepy jane

One Kid prank I would love to repeat for Halloween that we pulled at camp: the 'perp' makes queer noises/shadows outside while 'dope' (me) keeps telling the kids "quit making things up to scare each other!". After they get suitably wound up (we even had scratching from inside the walls) then I say "Enough!" and prove that nothing is out there by opening door and taking a step outside whereupon turning around to face the kids triumphantly, I am snatched away by gloved arms. Letting the arms linger a moment near me before the snatch allows me to appreciate the full horror in their faces. Low tech and effective. We gave 5 full minutes of screaming before reentering.... Kids slept soundly after that.


----------



## hallorenescene

creepy jane, that sounds fun.


----------



## Dark Passenger

Thanks for the videos and stories, everyone, I laughed harder than I have in quite a while


----------



## MacEricG

*Snake Prank*

The other videos from this guy are so-so, but this one is pretty good…


----------



## hallorenescene

so very funny. i love the lady that say's...i'm gonna ----- ---- --- if you don't get outta here. lol.


----------



## MacEricG




----------



## MacEricG

Why to this day i still want a realistic gorilla costume…


----------



## MacEricG

I'm thinking some sort of vampire gag for this one…


----------



## hallorenescene

mac, that monster one was so funny. but, i thought with the busy street there it could have been testy. although, i got to say when it chased that guy with to short of shorts, i cracked up how he was a weaving this way and that. and then when that guy kicked, i was like...oh my gosh. the just for laughs gorilla escape wouldn't pull up. the vampire one was great


----------



## MacEricG

Alien attack —


----------



## MacEricG

Little Shop of Horrors — Doggie Style


----------



## MacEricG




----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

The snake crossing the sidewalk reminded me of when I took my dog for a walk and he saw a snake crawling quickly to escape from him. As he got closer to where the snake had disappeared another snake popped up right infront of him from a crack in the sidewalk and scared him!
Snakes working as a "Team", who would have thought?
(Not my dog!)


----------



## hallorenescene

mac, that alien one cracked me up. that would be a cool one to keep in mind for my haunt. i was laughing all the way through it. the shaking bushes were a nice touch
okay, the plant and puppy one was a riot too. some of the faces were worth their weight in gold
the clown one i would love to play on my grandson. he loves those crank machines. he's always winning. that would scare him good. that would also be fun to put in a clown haunt


----------



## DaveintheGrave

That puppy one was great!
Especially when the plant burps up some bones and a collar.


----------



## hallorenescene

i was telling my daughter about some of these. we are diffenently using some in our haunt. my fave is the crane one. i am so doing that one. my grandson loves playing that. he is always winning. i would love to play that on him.


----------



## MacEricG

This one got me laughing…


----------



## MacEricG

I see this one working in a graveyard scene with statuary…


----------



## MacEricG




----------



## MacEricG




----------



## MacEricG




----------



## MacEricG




----------



## MacEricG

Pretty damn funny…


----------



## MacEricG




----------



## MacEricG

OK — I should be working on more important stuff…


----------



## MacEricG




----------



## hallorenescene

i don't know where you are finding these, but thay are a riot. i posted one on my facebook page, it could fit right in here, but i don't know how to move it here. it's 3 cops pulling cars over and having them take an alcohol test.


----------



## MacEricG

Hey hallorenescene — Glad you're enjoying them. I especially like the vampire when once everyone gets the gag, and the vampire comes out to stand next to the unsuspecting people.

Here is a post on sharing videos outside of Facebook. Maybe it will let you do what you mentioned above:

http://www.ampercent.com/share-facebook-videos-with-people-not-on-facebook/6081/


----------



## stick

MacEricG they have been great to watch and a great laugh thanks very much.


----------



## MacEricG




----------



## MacEricG




----------



## hallorenescene

those are funny. i need to think of one to play on my family today


----------



## DaveintheGrave

That elevator one was great! Those women freaked out.


----------



## Paint It Black

Loved the first prank in this thread soooo much. I laughed and laughed through the whole clip.


----------



## hallorenescene

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RMEBC9KQVcs


----------



## TrickRTreater

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UV6f6WQHjys&list=PL99F8032F27F4F7BC&index=43&feature=plpp_video


----------



## hallorenescene

trick or treater, those were hilarious. i think if that guy was standing there, i would not leave the building


----------



## annamarykahn

those crazy canadians!

amk


----------



## MacEricG

This one has great Halloween potential —


----------



## hallorenescene

that's a cute one. i don't know if i would have bought it, but it would have been funny


----------



## TrickRTreater

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GVOWzf3X9KM


----------



## hallorenescene

that would be so fun, being scared or being the scarer


----------



## moonwitchkitty

loved the halloween prankster


----------



## MacEricG

Finally! A use for all those zombie babies!


----------



## hallorenescene

oh my gosh, that was to funny. and that guy....i'm watching you.. and not letting the caller walk away, very cool


----------



## MacEricG

Lol!


----------



## MacEricG




----------



## LadyRohan

Channeling the Dead - Scare Tactics


----------



## MacEricG

This may be the best one yet.


----------



## MacEricG

Oh my — That was awesome!


----------



## LadyRohan

Jumping Spider Pranks


----------



## sneakykid

Bahahaha some people are so creative and silly.


----------



## shortnscary

Nice, enjoyed watching this


----------



## LadyRohan




----------



## moonwitchkitty

thank you guys so much for the giggles


----------



## tupes

This is great.


----------



## Mr Rhee

The time machine video reminds me of a great prank anyone can play, especially at Halloween. You'll just have to be very, very, very patient. If you know of an establishment, bar or eatery, ect., where the staff has been there a long time and it's reasonably assured will be for many more years try this. If it's a place you don't frequent much where you wouldn't likely be recognized you could even skip the mask.

While in costume, come rushing into the establishment and run up to one of the staff yelling "what year is it!", when they answer rush back out. The next year, wearing the exact same mask and costume run into the same place yelling "what year is it now!!!". Maybe make a point of looking at the clock and repeating the time. Do it at the same day and time as the previous year. If you are really, really patient, do this over a period of several years.

If you really want to get creative, enlist one of the staff to aid you. On the first or second trip pick out your mark and tell them you are sorry about the broken vase, or whatever. Say something that will really stick in their mind over the year. The next year have your helper handing that person a vase of flowers, or whatever prop you're using, just as you rush into the place. Make sure you knock the vase out of their hand so that it breaks on the floor as you're rushing out.

It's possible to get really elaborate with a prank like this, especially if you have someone on the inside. Even better yet, do it with a motorcycle helmet and the same clothes at another time of the year. It would be more spontaneous. A lot of people expect crazy things to happen around Halloween and April Fools.

Edit: Obviously have a friend in the crowd videoing the reactions.


----------



## hallorenescene

mac, you almost had to feel sorry for the 2 guys, they were scared beyond comprehension. the spider one was a riot
lady rohan, very funny tape
mr rhee, that would be so funny


----------



## hzinoune

an air horn prank  








More pranks in my youtube channel WhoPranksWho, please check it out like, dislike and subscribe


----------



## Frankie's Girl

Just a friendly reminder folks -

This is a Haunted Humor section - if it's related to Halloween, creepy or silly Halloween stuff, it's fine to post in here, but if it's just pranks that have no connection to haunts or Halloween, it needs to go in off-topic. 

Also, please be aware if a video has any f-bombs or vulgarity. Please don't post those at all... we are a family site!

thanks!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

thought this was funny


----------



## moonwitchkitty




----------



## hallorenescene

moon witch kitty, that first one is very funny. that one chick was scared sensless i do beluieve


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Don't know if this one's been posted yet?: http://www.cnn.com/video/?hpt=hp_c2...adless-halloween-prank.magician-rich-ferguson


----------



## MacEricG

Ghost in elevator:


----------



## MacEricG

Coffin in Elevator


----------



## hallorenescene

paul, those were absolutly to funny.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

i think i pee'd my self too funny


----------



## MacEricG

This one is burning up YouTube right now — and even getting some morning show coverage.


----------



## hallorenescene

oh my gosh, that was way to funny. crack me up good. how did he see to drive though?


----------



## MacEricG

For the Chucky fans…


----------



## stick

Funeral home prank

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVkWTwYHVxM


----------



## hallorenescene

mac, that once again is to funny.
the funeral home one was good when he hit the guy on no seat belt, and when he was asked how desparate he said, you want to go on a date. but ouch on the six month to live one.


----------



## MacEricG

This may be in most intense response to a prank you'll ever see.

VERY well done, excellent execution and the victim is truly traumatized. (I wonder if they're still a couple?)


----------



## MacEricG

…and this one is the (very close) runner up: Intense!


----------



## hallorenescene

that was way to funny. if it had been me, I would have been to terrified. one could not get out of the room fast enough. lol.


----------



## OpalBeth

This one made me jump! Lol


----------



## hallorenescene

woah, that is scary. wonder why they kept going after him after they pranked him once. they even caused him to fall in the tub. not funny, and still they persisted.


----------



## MacEricG

Apparently, Brazil is the place to go for scary pranks done daily…


----------



## MacEricG

Another winner. Anybody own a hair salon for a series of gags in October?


----------



## MacEricG

Fans of the old dropping elevator effect will love this twist on the illusion. Very cool — but would be very expensive to pull off I would think…


----------



## MacEricG

Another take on the ghost in the mirror…


----------



## MacEricG

Again from Brazil… Good stuff.


----------



## hallorenescene

oh my gosh mac, I got to tell you, that would scare the weejeebeejees out of me too. dang [the dead is alive]
the salon gag, if it came out like that, terror for sure. 
the elevator gag would be expensive, I would have a coronary.
ghost in the mirror, that is terrifying.
the dolls in the box one is funny


----------



## MacEricG

hallorenescene said:


> oh my gosh mac, I got to tell you, that would scare the weejeebeejees out of me too. dang [the dead is alive]
> the salon gag, if it came out like that, terror for sure.
> the elevator gag would be expensive, I would have a coronary.
> ghost in the mirror, that is terrifying.
> the dolls in the box one is funny


Yep to all that. That, and I wish I had those awesome toe-pincher coffins that are in that background.


----------



## hallorenescene

oohhhh, I would like the toe pincher ones too


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

My Dad would bring in the morning newspaper, sit down, then quickly open it . I put a dab of glue inside about half-way from the edge. He opened the newspaper and a big "RIP" sound was heard as him opening the paper made it rip a fair sized hole in the middle of the two glued together pages.
He wasn't "Happy" about this, though, even though he was a prankster himself all of his life.
I could have just blamed my DNA, if I had known there was such a thing.


----------



## The Real Joker

LOL, these are great, loved the Hulk and Alien pranks!


----------



## MacEricG

Awesome!


----------



## MacEricG




----------



## stick

That last one is good MacEricG.


----------



## MacEricG

Awesome prank by the great Tom Mabe:


----------



## hallorenescene

mac, those are good ones. I would freak on those. love them


----------



## HalloScream

^^ I was wondering if the Grim Reaper prank had been posted. I found it last night. I wish I could do something like that on Halloween.


----------



## MacEricG

Creepy.


----------



## MacEricG

Subtle but good.


----------



## hallorenescene

the zombie girl one is very cool. I love it. 
the hanging from the bridge one is funny, but a little to dangerous I think.


----------



## Maggot

These pranks are so good! I especially love the one where the kid gets eaten by the pumpkin.


----------



## MacEricG

This is a MUST SEE folks!


----------



## stick

That was way too funny MacEricG.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625

Excellent video, MacEricG. Hilarious. That would make a [email protected]@ prop for someone's haunt.


----------



## hallorenescene

that is one amazing job on the babies head. so funny, I was laughing so loud. hahahaaaaa. and then it threw up. it was like....hahahaaaewewewewwwwww.


----------



## Oddball

Rofl! Those are great!! Thank you all for sharing these! xD


----------



## MacEricG

This one is intense! I can think of more than a few teenagers who ought to have this prank pulled come prom night!


----------



## hallorenescene

oh my lord, that would sure ruin prom. i think it was terrifying


----------



## MacEricG

I don't think I'd be allowed back in the house after this…


----------



## Pumpkinhead625

MacEricG said:


> I don't think I'd be allowed back in the house after this…


Yeah, she should dump him. There's pulling a prank and then there's being an [email protected]@. I think this is the latter.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

would be in so much trouble. you know he isn't cleaning it up and that crap staines


----------



## hallorenescene

and it really can discolor her hair. and it just was tasteless. I would not be happy he taped me in the shower. not funny at all.


----------



## MacEricG

At first I thought the bloody shower thing was a little overboard, too. Then I got a taste of what these two do to each other on a regular basis. They deserve each other, as evidenced by their montage…


----------



## Paint It Black

OMG. They are both crazy, LOL.


----------



## stick

Yes they are both off the wall crazy.


----------



## hallorenescene

uhmmm, crazy, and I think some of it was staged.


----------



## MacEricG

Awesome costume for a deep freeze scare:


----------



## Pumpkinhead625

That was hilarious.


Reminds me of the Mythbusters episode when they were testing out cabin fever. Jamie and Adam each spent a few weeks alone in a cabin, monitored by Kari:


----------



## hallorenescene

mac and pumpkin, those were some good ones. hilarious


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

The best laugh in the world is children's laughter. Some small kids are brought here to The Ravens Grin Inn and we cater to them, then.
Everyone loves to laugh and even a scared little kid who can't stop crying WILL Laugh when they get to scare their Parents! We prove this many times every month here. There will be a rare Parent who will become upset because they got scared but most of them love the fact that we just allowed their child to enjoy a very rare moment here ,exploring and having fun.


----------



## hallorenescene

gym, they must be a rare parent indeed. I mean your in a haunted house and you get upset because you got scared. go figure


----------

